# Your city historic district



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Present your historic district of your city..

Here is some typical architecture for Montreal. ( built before 1800)























































Does your city invest to keep old or they prefer the buildozzer way?!


----------



## rxpilot (Feb 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, because of the 2008 Olympics and other developments, Beijing is rapidly demolishing the old districts of Beijing - the historic hutongs...it's very sad to see these little courtyard homes disappear so rapidly.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Much of Toronto's either burnt down or was destroyed. There are many buildings still remaining but they don't make up any "district". Just kind of strewn throughout core.


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

That would be Pioneer Square in Seattle. Though Seattle is a very young city compared to the megas, it still has a fascinating history. A lot of the old buildings were damaged during the Nisqually Earthquake of '01.








































Old historic buildings in the shadow of modern skyscrapers.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit's earliest buildings burned in 1805, but they would have probably been torn down anyway. The oldest buildings in the city only date back to the 1820's.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Boston...

Beacon Hill Area:



















Old State House, built in 1713:



















Faneuil Hall, 1742:



















Boston Common State House:










Green Dragon Tavern, Reproduction of the tavern frequented by Paul Revere and other American rebels in Revolutionary times:










Massachusetts state house, design in 1798:










Old South Meeting House. Built in 1729, a Puritan church that site of the a Samuel Adams speech that led to the Boston Tea Party:


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

here are some of the old theaters in Los Angeles










1930




















most of them are still standing today


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Lebanon 
Grand Serail Beirut - 1853


Ottoman Towe clock, Beirut - 1897 


Phoenician Ruins - around 4000 years in front of the Lebanese parliament


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta ---------> *KOTA*

It used to be the Central Business District of Batavia during the Dutch Invansion. Now its a pretty derelict part of town.
































































more pics 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=109926&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Old Town of Tallinn


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Seoul doesn't have any historic district despite being inhabited for two millenia and having been the capital for over 600 years. 

About half were demolished during the Japanese colonization, the other half during the Korean war. All Seoul's got is the remnants of palaces and temples. SAD!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Great thread. Beautiful photos.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Altstadt of Zürich:


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

rxpilot said:


> Unfortunately, because of the 2008 Olympics and other developments, Beijing is rapidly demolishing the old districts of Beijing - the historic hutongs...it's very sad to see these little courtyard homes disappear so rapidly.


hey, actually the majority of beijing residense do prefer living in the highrises, the compatablity of hutongs with household infrastracture is bad, they werent build for electricty, sewage, and centralised supplied water and etc. Its just the foreigners who critise it without even knowing whats going on. And in any case,if preserving the old is so important, then why dont we just all go back to the stone age and never advance our technology, or more extremely(but fit the philosophy of preserving), why dont we just burn everything we built and kill ourself just for the sake of preserving the old earth. My point is, we can't just protect the heritage just for the sake of it. and theres such thing in the world called "PROGRESS", those old building are going to be destroyed SOONER OR LATER, but if they have practical or artistic values then its fine, but others are gonna get destroyed eventually. so whats the point of getting rid of them now than later.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Although Ankara was originally established about 3000 years ago, it stayed as a small strategical military and trade crossroads city for a long time, until geographic discoveries, then lose importance until 1920's when it become the capital of the new Turkey Republic.

One of the oldest structures shall be the citadel, few thousand years old. But the buildings surrounding are not older than 100-150 generally, most of them were built in 1900's.

Ankara Citadel









Ankara Citadel, The old town and Ulus the historical district of Ankara










Historical Buildings in Ulus mainly built after Republic, in 1920's.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*The City of London* - originally a Roman settlement, it has nearly 2,000 years of history:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

it's very sad to see how we can easily scrap 200-500 or 1000 years old of our history for new structures!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

edit


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

It was only a couple of years ago that I read in some book that most cities have experienced great fires -- I think it was in one of two books on Montreal's evolution where I learnt this -- I don't remember how come the city didn't come to expereince one -- this dread of conflagration was feared by some many urban dwellers around the world back in the day. I learnt from a book on Istanbul that it suffered from conflagrations virtually every year.

I love seeing the many old driveways when strolling in the neighbourhood adjacent to downtown's eastern side here. They're breezeways cut through the row housing that must have led to the stables in the hidden rear courtyards.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

revive this old thread...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

The place i come from don't really have historical district so i'll represent the capital city instead.

*Jakarta oldtown - Batavia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rian_harahap/14179066193









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14239456756/in/set-72157644810891975#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronva...DdR-ntgsWA-ntgiZC-ntgmRZ-ntgcFz-nMwMZk-nKGVKo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javandalasboy/5501540677/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/javandalasboy/5501540861









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holgerbachert/8300847402/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holgerbachert/8299818911/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/setohidayat/11959424303/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77139916


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5856843870/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holgerbachert/8299788743/in/set-72157632322526018









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77139579









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holgerbachert/8300851008/in/set-72157632322526018









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holgerbachert/8299787033/in/set-72157632322526018









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63662963


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Rīga, Latvia




































Pictures from photoriga.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

98314224


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jakarta oldtown from the air...






Sunda Kelapa port - port that exist since pre-colonial era...









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58474812


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For Manila, it would be *The Walled City of Intramuros*. It is also among the main tourist attractions of our city.

Photos taken by me back in 2008!

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*


DSC_0076_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0090_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0095_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0065_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0073_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*



































​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sem título por Arthur Neto, no Flickr


Downtown Rio por benyeuda, no Flickr


Rua do Ouvidor por .Gaia, no Flickr​


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Cruising through St. Petersburg's historic center


----------



## TVN (Apr 26, 2008)

And Houston, Texas... hno:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The old Castle of Linköping close to the Cathedral. This is the old historic district.

The oldest parts of this building is from the 1100's but due to a fire the castle was partially rebuilt. Today's castle remain the same since the early 1800's.


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm from Rome, and I think My City's Historic distric is the largest of the World.
For example: the 21-22 of the "Rioni" of this list are the City's Historic district:
http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/p/suddivisioni-di-roma.html


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

The historic district of Stockholm is really much of the inner city "within the tollbooths", the area that encircles the city's 17th century extent. But it's the medieval "*Gamla stan*", or "Old Town", that people think of as _the_ historic district of Stockholm. 

The Old Town is also called "The Town Between the Bridges" and covers three islands at the center of the city. It's where the town was founded in the 1200's and where most of the brick buildings stood until the 1600's when the population started growing quickly. 

Gamla Stan, Stockholm by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr

gen Gamla Stan by Roman M., on Flickr

Stortorget, Gamla Stan (Stockholm, Sweden) by domingo leiva, on Flickr

Walking around Gamla Stan in Stockholm, Sweden by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr

Gamla stan by ~Frida*~, on Flickr

Restaurant "Kryp In", Old Town, Stockholm by Joakim Linde, on Flickr

Inside Riddarholmen by William Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

But Gamla stan isn't the only historic district in Stockholm. Other notable areas are *Mariaberget*, with well preserved working class 18th century architecture, and the wooden cottages of *Katarina* on Södermalm. 

Mariaberget: 

Mariaberget at dawn by Björn, on Flickr

Pryssgränd / Bastugatan by PG63, on Flickr

Above Sauna Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

The Long & Winding Road - Stockholm by Kim Yokota, on Flickr

Södermalm 2 - Stockholm by Kim Yokota, on Flickr

Katarina:

walk in Fjällgatan (Stockholm - Sweden) by HoMi\nside, on Flickr

492 - Cottages de Fjällgatan by guillaume pain, on Flickr

2012 - Lotsgatan (06) by Paul D Carey, on Flickr

Untitled by Susan Frikken, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

San Telmo, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

